# Camera profile missing?



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi 

I'm going to buy a Sigma 8-16mm lens. In LR (my version is 3.4.1) you can correct the distortion with a camera profile. But I can't see a profile for this lens?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 12, 2012)

There is a Sigma 8-16 lens profile for Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Sigma, Sony cameras....but as with most lens profiles, only for raw files.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 12, 2012)

You do not correct lens distortion with a camera profile, but with a lens profile.  There are not profiles for every lens.  On Adobe Labs you can download a lens profile downloader that will access a web site where others have created and shared profiles for different lenses.  You might find what you are looking for there.  If you don't, Adobe Labs also offers a lens profile creator that you can use to create your own custom profile for any lens.  It involves taking a series of images, and there are instructions on how to use it.  I haven't done one.  But I have located profiles using the lens profile downloader.I


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks. The downloader is a bit ugly because I have to install an environment for it. An overhead.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 13, 2012)

But as I said, the lens profile already exists in Lightroom, so you don't need the downloader for that specific lens, unless you're using a different camera than those I listed (filling out your profile would help).


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 13, 2012)

But only for RAW, right? Is there a possibility to get this function for jpg too?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 13, 2012)

The vast majority of lens profiles produced by Adobe are for Raw files only. To get a profile for jpegs you're going to need to create it yourself or see if someone else has made one publicly available, but either way you're going to need the Lens Creator and Downloader. Or wait to see if Adobe produces one...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 13, 2012)

You can also edit the profile itself and enable it for JPEGs, but caution is appropriate -- it's hard to know whether the camera has already applied some of these corrections, so you could be double-correcting.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 14, 2012)

To elaborate a little on what Mark has said:

You can make a copy of a Raw profile (the "* - RAW".lcp" file), open it in a text editor and change all occurences of _stCamera:CameraRawProfile="True"_ to _stCamera:CameraRawProfile="False"_, then save the file under a new name. You can then use this profile for JPEGs (with the limitations Mark has pointed out).

Beat


----------

